# Synthetic oil?



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

At the 9 foot mark now for snowfall with 3 months to go. I think we’ll beat our 14.5 feet of last year.
Thinking about another oil change. Has anyone used synthetic oil for their Honda at all? Any sense in it?


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I put Redline in my HSS1332. I actually put Redline in everything I own. 

My supercharged Range Rover. My e46 track car. Even my 05 Corolla gets Redline. I wouldn't use any other oil.

Just because an oil is synthetic, doesn't mean it's a good oil. Just because oil is a name brand you recognize, doesn't mean it's good oil. I used to use Royal Purple years ago, until they changed their formula to meet API certifications and removed all the ZDDP. Now it's junk. I would put most Royal Purple on the same level as Walmart or Costco brand oil. 

A synthetic oil will not thicken up, which is better in cold weather. An oil with ZDDP will coat all the internals of the engine better and stay there. 

In a high end machine like a Honda, I'd put some good oil it it personally. It'll appreciate it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

No difference what brand you use. As long as they meet API certifications.

SN Current Introduced in October 2010, designed to provide improved high temperature deposit protection for pistons, more
stringent sludge control, and seal compatibility. API SN with Resource Conserving matches ILSAC GF-5 by combining
API SN performance with improved fuel economy, turbocharger protection, emission control system compatibility, and
protection of engines operating on ethanol-containing fuels up to E85.
SM Current For 2010 and older automotive engines.
SL Current For 2004 and older automotive engines.
SJ Current For 2001 and older automotive engines

Even WalMart oil meets their stringent standards. Never had an automotive engine, or small engine fail me using Supertech full synthetic.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I specifically won't use an oil that meets API certifications 

I'll use a good euro formula that's still loaded with ZDDP, if I can't get Redline. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Meeting a standard is one thing, exceeding a standard is another. All synthetics are not created equal.

To be frank, these standards Exist for a reason and are completely adequate for a wide variety of applications. 

I’m partial to amsoil, but to each their own. My Honda’s get OEM Honda Power Equipment 5w-30 plus a shot of ZDDPLUS. Atleast for now.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the great replies. We’re very limited with our options here in the remote North. Mobil 1 and Pennzoil, I believe, is the only synthetic we can get.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

csonni said:


> Thanks for the great replies. We’re very limited with our options here in the remote North. Mobil 1 and Pennzoil, I believe, is the only synthetic we can get.



You will be fine with either its a snowblower.


Always thought it was funny when the biggest proponents of Amsoil where their resellers.


Red


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like ZDDP in a oil, I like synthetic because it's easier to start in cold, I use synthetic only in my vehicles because it lubricates better, but it's only a snowblower, the engine should last a lifetime with any oil.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 
Putting in what I can afford to keep topped off and replaced at least once a year works for me

To quote the great Taryl Dactal: *"Its a snowblower folks its not the space shuttle" *

.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Even WalMart oil meets their stringent standards. Never had an automotive engine, or small engine fail me using Supertech full synthetic.


Yup,been using Supertech synthetic in all my blowers for years-it's decent oil.


The Petrolium Quality Institute of America tested it a while back and passed all categories,no problem.It's perfectly good enough for a snowblower.This is the same outfit that tested a whole bunch of synthetic oils at one time and came to the conclusion that they could see no reason to pay the premium price for Mobil-1 oil,their testing found nothing that made it any better than the others.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> .
> Putting in what I can afford to keep topped off and replaced at least once a year works for me
> 
> To quote the great Taryl Dactal: *"Its a snowblower folks its not the space shuttle" *
> ...


And there's your dinner!


----------

